# Thanks to my fellow hunter!



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just wanted to say thank you and report back! Limited out 2 days in a row without a dog. Thanks for putting me on the birds guys!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice! I've always wanted to get into the quail. Good work!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Well done. Stuff them in the turkey on Thursday.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job glad you got in to the bird


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

My gawd! :shock:
Didn't these fellers tell ya your only suppose to shoot the males???


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

It look like you got those out state


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Damiani, you may be joking on this one, but it gets a little old seeing you criticize the way other guys hunt upland game just because it doesn't adhere to your personal code of how you THINK it should be done. Especially when this guy is just trying to get out and learn to hunt quail and chukars. Nice picture though. That looks like a fun shoot.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

So preaching how to hunt Chukar, Quail or any other bird ethically offends you? Well sir, I have three words for ya. 
Can u guess what they are?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Damiani said:


> So preaching how to hunt Chukar, Quail or any other bird ethically offends you? Well sir, I have three words for ya.
> Can u guess what they are?


What you are doing (only shooting males) I think is great. It will enable the quail/chukar population to better sustain itself after hunting season.

However, what you are doing is something that is a result of your personal opinion. Not something that is deemed necessary by the DWR/DNR nor do many hunters think it is necessary.

This topic was made to simply thank the individuals on here that were nice enough to point me in the direction of some quail hunting. And yet, you are ridiculing me for not adhering to your personal code of how to hunt quail..?

Here's some advice for you sir: spend a little more time hunting and a little less time posting bigoted comments.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I only shoot male chukar and male geese.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Damiani said:


> So preaching how to hunt Chukar, Quail or any other bird ethically offends you? Well sir, I have three words for ya.
> Can u guess what they are?


Beautiful picture. I have zero issue with you hunting birds the way you believe and enjoy hunting them. I do take issue with the constant belittling of others experiences in the outdoors because you believe that it should be done differently. You are preaching something that is opinion only. So long as a hunter is following the established law, it is probably better if you just share the pictures(which are impressive), and leave the rest of us to congratulate the guy on a successful 1st hunt for quail.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Damiani said:


> So preaching how to hunt Chukar, Quail or any other bird ethically offends you? Well sir, I have three words for ya.
> Can u guess what they are?


You clearly know how to get the birds! I suspect you have some impressive dogs handling as well. Perhaps a class in social skills might be the next step for you?

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Good job on the birds Dodge!

Cheddar


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

> I have zero issue with you hunting birds the way you believe and enjoy hunting them. I do take issue with the constant belittling of others experiences in the outdoors because you believe that it should be done differently. You are preaching something that is opinion only. So long as a hunter is following the established law, it is probably better if you just share the pictures(which are impressive), and leave the rest of us to congratulate the guy on a successful 1st hunt for quail.


I beg to differ oxymoron
You obviously do have a problem with a post that doesn't meet your approval
It's a open public forum bud, I'll keep posting away under my own criteria & as I see fit, thanks...


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

> Perhaps a class in social skills might be the next step for you?


Have we met?
Or are these social skills you pride yourself on primarily with a keyboard and a monitor


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Its a holiday guys Im not in the mood!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, I pride myself on stating the obvious. :shock: Or do I need to say typing the obvious!

Cheddar


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Your pictures of birds are very impressive. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Damiani said:


> I beg to differ oxymoron
> You obviously do have a problem with a post that doesn't meet your approval
> It's a open public forum bud, I'll keep posting away under my own criteria & as I see fit, thanks...


No, you will follow the UWN criteria, not yours.

Knock it off or you're out of here, again.

.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like the ban hammer has been dropped.


----------

